# Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???



## Wurschtsepp (23. Oktober 2012)

Nabend Jungs,
Ich komm gerade vom Wasser und hab echt so n Hals....|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:
Der Tag hat super angefangen, ich komm von der Frühschicht nachhause und hab den ganzen Tag auf Arbeit nur eins im Kopf.
Wie, wohin, wietief Schlepp ich heute. Welche Köder nehm ich??? Da ich letzte Woche ne Lieferung mit neuen Ködern bekommen habe, hab ich mich für einen von ihnen entschieden. Grandma 33cm auf beide Ruten, mein absoluter Lieblingswobbler wenn ich nen großen Hecht fangen will.
Dann gings ab ans Wasser, Ruten ausgelegt und losgerudert. Nach ein paar Stunden schleppen bekamm ich den ersten Biss, hat richtig hart reingeschlagen der Bursche und hat nen ordentlichen Drill hingelegt.
Zuerst hab ich es nicht gemerkt wie ein Kajakfahrer neben mir vorbei rudert (war zusehr auf den Fischkonzentriert). 
Dann ein kurzer Blick auf den Kajakfahrer der gute 50m jetz von mir weg war, WAS MACHT DER TROTTEL??? Greift sich die schwimmende 33er Grandma die an der anderen Rute dran war Snapt sie aus und ruft noch rüber "Petri und so".....:r:r:r und gibt Gas. Klar das ich im Drill und mim Ruderboot nicht hinter dem Kajak her komm. 

Achja zuguterletzt hab ich den 80er-90er Hecht noch bei der Landung verloren....

Was ein Tag

Was meint ihr dazu??? 

Gruß vom Chiemsee

P.S.: wenn ich den Kajakfahrer erwische gnade ihm Gott


----------



## Fattony (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Ganz Klar: Diebstahl!

Was ich machen würde ?

Futterschleuder und Bleimunition ..


----------



## kevinho (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Man sieht sich immer zwei mal im Leben 
Dann Versenkste sein Kanu mit nem Anker
Sowas dreistes hab ich noch nie gehört zumal es noch Diebstahl ist hätte den angezeigt


----------



## Purist (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Warum hast du nicht einfach angeschlagen?


----------



## Wurschtsepp (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Das mit der Anzeige hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber den erwischt man eh nicht 
@Purist: habs zuspät gesehn und die andere Rute in der Hand.


----------



## Seele (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Alter ist ja übel, sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Hast dir das Kajak und den Typen gemerkt?


----------



## Wurschtsepp (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Die Typen sind doch total eingepackt wenn die bei der Kälte rumpadeln. Weiß nur ne grüne Windjacke und n orangen Kajak.... 
Wenn ich den erwisch, da garantier ich für nichts. Klar gehts auch ums Geld was das ding gekostet hat. Aber HALLO??? wie dreist??
Dann noch das "Petri und so...." hat mir den rest gegeben, dachte ich träum


----------



## Deep Down (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Was nen A............! Aber,der kannte sich wohl mit Angelgerät aus!


----------



## I C Wiener (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu???




Petri und so! #6


"Dreist" triffts ziemlich gut. Du beim Drillen, er mit flottem Kajak.. das ist so als würde man ner alten Frau ihre Handtasche vom Rollator klauen während man sie noch fröhlich grüßt. :q

Sorry.. ist echt ne sch..ß Aktion. Da hilft nur der Glaube an das Karma.


----------



## LOCHI (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Da hilft nur der Glaube an das Karma.



Oder an die selbstjustiz


----------



## Wurschtsepp (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Ich klau ja auch keinem blinden den Stock, nur um ihm damit ein Bein zustellen???


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Ich würd mein Bestes geben den Typen ausfindig zu machen. Zu Kajak & Ruderklubs in der Gegend, das Boot und den Typen beschreiben. Bootsverleihe etc. Der Gang zur Polizei wäre vielleicht auch nicht verkehrt... Denke sooo schlecht stehen die Chancen auch nicht wenn man viel Arbeit und Nerven investieren will


----------



## I C Wiener (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Oder an die selbstjustiz




Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Immer wieder mit dem Ruderboot Schleppen gehen, darauf warten dass der Wobblerernter wieder angefahren kommt um zu klauen und dann den dicken Außenboarder auspacken?

Einfach mal pauschal allen mit grünen Windjacken eins überziehen?


----------



## Wurschtsepp (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Das Problem is das die sogar von München zum Chiemsee kommen nur um n bisschen rumzupadeln. Glaub die Chancen stehn = 0


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Das Problem is das die sogar von München zum Chiemsee kommen nur um n bisschen rumzupadeln. Glaub die Chancen stehn = 0



Von daher, Einathmen, Ausathmen und versuchen wieder runter zu kommen.

Ist eine absolute Sauerei und an Dreistigkeit wohl kaum zu überbieten. Kannst dennoch zur Polizei gehen, ev. sind ähnliche Vorfälle schon gemeldet.

Von Selbstjustiz kann ich nur abraten, sogerne man das manchmal auch machen möchte.


----------



## LOCHI (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Immer wieder mit dem Ruderboot Schleppen gehen, darauf warten dass der Wobblerernter wieder angefahren kommt um zu klauen und dann den dicken Außenboarder auspacken?
> 
> Einfach mal pauschal allen mit grünen Windjacken eins überziehen?



Es ging um den Gedanken! Fast unmöglich... weis ich auch!


----------



## vitalMarcel (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Was nen A............! Aber,der kannte sich wohl mit Angelgerät aus!



der ist bestimmt unter unsumd lacht sich grad einen ins fäustchen


----------



## gründler (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Drillrute ablegen und Bügel auf,andere Rute reinhohlen 250gr Blei dran und das Kajak versenken.


Sachen gibt es,da fällt einen nix zu ein,ich hätte mir die piep...gepackt und wenn ich wie im Asterix film gerudert hätte,aber derjenige hätte mich im Schlepptau gehabt bis ich die Grandma wieder hätte. 

|wavey:


----------



## Colophonius (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Wenn ich hier so manchen Tipp lese, denke ich ja, dass ich im Wilden Westen und nicht in Deutschland wäre  .

Erstmal ruhig bleiben. Wenn du manchen Tipp befolgst und mit Blei auf den Typen schießsts, machst du dich u.U. (je nach Meinung in der juristerei) wegen versuchtem Totschlag oder wegen fahrlässiger Tötung strafbar. Auch wenn du nur deine Grandma retten wolltest. 
Ruf die Polizei und hoffe, dass der Übeltäter gefunden wird. Selbstjustiz wird wohl wneig bringen.


----------



## pike-81 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Moinsen!
Ganz klar: Hecht geht vor.
Aber ich hätte den Typen echt verfolgt und zur Rede gestellt.
Diese ganzen Paddler, Segler und Tretbootfahrer gehen mir eh auf den Sack!
Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme!
Jedes Kind weiß: Beim Angeln muß man leise sei. Aber NEIN...
Manchmal glaub ich echt ,der See ist nicht groß genug.
Vor ein paar Wochen ist so ein Freizeitkapitän mit Schlauchboot, Motor und Freundin mitten auf´m Teich mehrmals auf unter Wurfeweite rangefahren.
Klar, mir wäre ohne Angel auch langweilig.
Letztes Mal hab ich in einer flachen Bucht geankert. Es lief zäh, und ich erhoffte mir dort wenigstens einen Motivations-Schniepel. -Nein, kommt ausgerechnet der Fischer mit Außenborder angetuckert und gibt mir Tips.
Danke für die gut gemeinten Ratschläge. Der Spot war versaut...
Oh man! Ich glaub, ich muß nach Kananda oder so.
Petri


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Hi,

Sachen gibt´s die gibts...

Sieh es Positiv, für das nächste mal weist Du bescheid und vielleicht schaffst Du es ja irgendwie an der zweiten Rute wenigstens den Anschlag zu setzen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Hey, 

mein Beileid. Das war wohl auch einer von deinen neugekauften.... Eine krasse Geschichte.

Aber eins möchte ich mal einwerfen. Ich bin auch als Kanufahrer im Kleinkindalter angefangen und dadurch irgendwann aufs Angeln gekommen. Wie viele meiner Bekannten. Es hört sich für mich auch so an als ob der Kanufahrer Angler ist. Also nicht auf die Kanufahrer schimpfen, sondern auf unsere Kameradenschweine.

Obwohl es so einige "Sport"-Kanufahrer gibt die vor nichts zurückschrecken. Die kann man dann auch gerne mit den wenigen MTB-lern vergleichen die ohne Rücksicht durch den Wald rasen.

Ich hoffe Du hast dir nen Bier gegönnt und bist zur Ruhe gekommen, bringt ja alles nichts.


----------



## keitzerchac (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

beim näxtem mal...so den paddel über die birne hauen....


----------



## zanderzone (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Das Ding kostet ja um die 50 Euro!! Glaub mir!! Den würde ich mich packen!! Definitiv!! Der wird da ja nicht das letzte mal rudern gewesen sein!


----------



## Eckhaard (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Unfassbar! Leider ist es wohl schwer an den Typen ranzukommen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Bin ich der Einzige, der das neben aller berechtigter Empörung und Enttäuschung über die Vekommenheit einiger Menschen auch ein _kleines bisschen_ witzig findet? 

"Petri und so..." die Eier muss man erstmal haben. 

So, genug gegrinst: Es nützt ja nichts. 
Wenn keinerlei Erfolsaussichten bestehen, den zu belangen, muss man das (leider) abhaken, alles andere gibt nur ein Magengeschwür.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Anzeige erstatten sollte man trotzdem.
Vielleicht macht der das ja öfter so

(aber vielleicht wollte er ja auch nur verhindern, dass ein zweiter Hecht anbeißt, den Du dann nicht zeitgleich hättest versorgen können :m)


----------



## Ebiso (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Hat er sich die rute genommen oder nur der köder? der schwimmend weiter weg war ? mal ganz ehrlich... so eine dreistigkeit habe ich noch NIE NIE im leben gesehen tuh dir den gefallen...wie einer sagt nächstes mal einfach n' paddel nehmen und einfach mal so richtig den typen eine aufm kop hauen...kannst ja den anzeigen oder gar verein melden? selbstjuzist dagegen hast weniger chancen...aber mit etwas nerven usw. kannst den ja schnappen und wie gesagt anzeigen |krach:


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der das neben aller berechtigter Empörung und Enttäuschung über die Vekommenheit einiger Menschen auch ein _kleines bisschen_ witzig findet?


Nein.
Finde die Story auch saukomisch.

TE, du bist auf eine originelle Art abgezogen worden.
Da du an den Vogel wohl nie ran kommst, hilft nur darüber lachen.
Solltest du überraschenderweise doch mal auf ihn stoßen, prügel die Sch***e aus ihm raus, sag, "soviel zu _und so_", und lach noch mehr.


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Jetzt stell dir mal vor, du wärst auch noch Jäger, nimmst ganz gelassen die Büchse, legst an... "Waidmanns Heil und so...!"

Da hätte ich dann gerne das Gesicht des Paddlers gesehen!


----------



## gruzdzi (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Ich hätte den See jeden Tag wieder besucht. So ein Kajakfahrer kommt bestimmt wieder. Und dann hätte ich mir den Dieb geschnappt. Wenn er so gerne Wobbler mag, dann hätte ich Ihm einige gegeben, in jedes Körperteil!


----------



## marcus7 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Hätte, hätte Fahradkette....

Alles Sinnlos, wie willste den mit nem Ruderboot auf dem See kriegen??

Einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit, falls dort ein Kanu-Verein ist da mal auf die Lauer legen.


----------



## der_Blunsche (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

ich finde das auch voll asozial, denke das es auch ein angler war. *aber*, dürft ihr bei euch mit 2 ruten schleppen? |kopfkrat


----------



## 1.AVM (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Also die Idee mit der Büchse find ich grandios


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir mal vor, du wärst auch noch Jäger, nimmst ganz gelassen die Büchse, legst an... "Waidmanns Heil und so...!"
> 
> Da hätte ich dann gerne das Gesicht des Paddlers gesehen!


 
:q

Dazu wollte ich gestern schon was schreiben,da ich aber weiß was hier für leute unterwegs sind,und die dann gleich wieder mit der Keule kommen hab ich es gelassen.

Davon ab würde es kein vernünftiger Jäger darauf ankommen lassen wegen so nen Mist seine Pappe abzugeben.

Aber der gedanke mit Brenneke das Kanu zu versenken ist schon nen schmuntzler wert.
Ich glaube dann könnte der Kanufahrer nen neuen Wettbewerb erfunden haben

= Traktoruderpulling! Das eindringende Wasser ist das zu ziehende Gewicht.


|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Dreist ohne Ende, aber auch zum brüllen 
Erinnert mich an eine Geschichte von nem Bekannten:

Voller Hörsaal und der Prof hält ne Vorlesung über wasweißich. Zwei Leute im Blaumann kommen rein: "Guten Tag, wir kommen von Firma sowieso und müssen wegen Beschwerden den Beamer zur Reperatur abholen." Kurzes Gespräch mit dem Prof- Beamer abgeschraubt, mitgenommen und weg.
Tja, die Firma gabs nicht und der Beamer war fast neu :m

Ich kann die Solidarität mit dem TE verstehen und ich wäre in der Situation auch ausgeflippt - man sollte das Erlebte aber wirklich unter "Sachen gibts, die gibts garnicht" abhaken und sich deswegen nicht noch mehr Stress machen - Gewaltphantastereien kann auch jeder für sich behalten, die erinnern nur an die genzen "Angst im Dunkeln" Threads von Leuten mit Machete und Baseballschläger beim Nachtangeln


----------



## Purist (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Irgendwie haben sich die Zeiten aber übel geändert, beklaute Angler gab's früher doch nicht so häufig. Wo sollte man damals das Equipment auch los werden, dank schnellen Onlineauktionen sind da die Hemmungen scheinbar enorm gesunken.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



der_Blunsche schrieb:


> ich finde das auch voll asozial, denke das es auch ein angler war. *aber*, dürft ihr bei euch mit 2 ruten schleppen? |kopfkrat



ja dürfen wir.

Mahlzeit. Langsam kann ich teilweise drüber grinsen... Wiegesagt bin eig. jeden Tag am Wasser unterwegs, und wenn ich ihn erwische sag ich ihm ordentlich die Meinung. Ab nächsten Jahr is eh n E-Motor dran... Da kommt er mir nicht mehr so leicht davon...


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Ich stell mir gerade vor wie die Geschichte ausgegangen wäre,wenn Wurschtsepp angehauen hätte |bigeyes |krach:

Geflochtene hast doch drauf oder???



|wavey:


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Purist schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben sich die Zeiten aber übel geändert, beklaute Angler gab's früher doch nicht so häufig. Wo sollte man damals das Equipment auch los werden, dank schnellen Onlineauktionen sind da die Hemmungen scheinbar enorm gesunken.




die gabs früher auch schon, nur nicht die medien wo es innerhalb von ein paar minuten um die halbe welt verbreitet wurde.

antonio


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> ja dürfen wir.
> 
> Mahlzeit. Langsam kann ich teilweise drüber grinsen... Wiegesagt bin eig. jeden Tag am Wasser unterwegs, und wenn ich ihn erwische sag ich ihm ordentlich die Meinung. Ab nächsten Jahr is eh n E-Motor dran... Da kommt er mir nicht mehr so leicht davon...



nimms sportlich, er hat wenigstens petri gesagt.

antonio


----------



## Wurschtsepp (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade vor wie die Geschichte ausgegangen wäre,wenn Wurschtsepp angehauen hätte |bigeyes |krach:
> 
> Geflochtene hast doch drauf oder???
> 
> ...



Geflochtene is drauf, einer von den 3 2/0er VMC Drillingen hätte schon gegriffen :q:q

BTW fahr jetz wieder raus, diesmal mit Slow Sinking Wobblern drauf!!


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Geflochtene is drauf, einer von den 3 2/0er VMC Drillingen hätte schon gegriffen :q:q
> 
> BTW fahr jetz wieder raus, diesmal mit Slow Sinking Wobblern drauf!!


 


#6


Aber nicht das du heute abend kommst und uns erzählst wie nen Taucher dein Slow Sinking schnappte 
Dann Drill ihn aus ^^


|wavey:


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



gründler schrieb:


> #6
> 
> 
> Aber nicht das du heute abend kommst und uns erzählst wie nen Taucher dein Slow Sinking schnappte
> ...



nee nee das wär dann nen schnorchler.
taucher nehmen nur fast sinking.

antonio


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



antonio schrieb:


> nee nee das wär dann nen schnorchler.
> taucher nehmen nur fast sinking.
> 
> antonio


 
Stimmt,aber egal der läßt sich auch Drillen


|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Zwei Ruten mit Kunstköder im Wasser? Wo ist dies erlaubt?   |kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

soll es geben bei den vielen verschiedenen regelungen in d.
und gar nicht mal so selten.
die ostsee wäre ein weiteres beispiel.

antonio


----------



## Wurschtsepp (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zwei Ruten mit Kunstköder im Wasser? Wo ist dies erlaubt?   |kopfkrat



Bei fast jedem Oberbayrischen Gewässer wo man Schleppen darf.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Bei fast jedem Oberbayrischen Gewässer wo man Schleppen darf.



in ordnung


----------



## zanderzone (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zwei Ruten mit Kunstköder im Wasser? Wo ist dies erlaubt?   |kopfkrat



Is doch völlig Laterne!! Ich kenne zich Vereine wo sogar 3 Raubfischruten erlaubt sind!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

@ Andal, geilster Post im Thread!

@ TE, ich würd mich an deiner Stelle wohl auch aufregen. Das beste ist aber wohl, einfach abhaken. Und jeder hier weiss, wenn das nächste mal Jemand an einem Köder rumfummelt, erstmal so einen Anhieb setzten das die Bremse geht. Und zwar auch bei den Kollegen, die sie mit ner Kneifzange anziehen.

Damit dürfte das rechtlich dann auch unter "pech gehabt" ablaufen. Beim Boot versenken mit der Ersatzrute oder Boiliewurfrohr mit 15g Bleikugeln wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.

Also locker bleiben und an den schon genannten Spruch denken:
"Man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben"!


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Is doch völlig Laterne!! Ich kenne zich Vereine wo sogar 3 Raubfischruten erlaubt sind!!!



Bei uns darfst auch mit 4 Ruten schleppen. Wir sind aber auch kein Verein. #6


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

ich hätt ja noch nen vorschlag.
paintball mit der farbe, womit geldbomben markiert werden.

antonio


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Oder ein Vorhängeschloss an den Wobbler...


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Is doch völlig Laterne!! Ich kenne zich Vereine wo sogar 3 Raubfischruten erlaubt sind!!!



Bei uns darm mann sogar mit acht Ruten schleppen, wer bietet mehr?|kopfkrat



@TE: echt krasse Story, bei der ich mir ein gewissen Grinsen nicht verkneifen kann 

Also wie schon jemand sagte, lass die GAlle in der Blase und nim es mit Humor #6


----------



## Ebiso (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Wenn ich Da wäre und ich neben dem wäre würde ich dem fragen "Freuen sie sich morgen darauf freunde nachbarn und arbeitskollegen wieder zu Treffen?" :q wenn er nein sagen würde...einfach mal eine auf den schädel kloppen #6


----------



## Alex1860 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Ziemlich assoziale aktion von dem, sowas hör ich zum ersten mal und es macht mich schon ein bisschen sauer. Ich weiß nicht wie ich reagiert hätte wenn mir sowas passiert. Vor allem in unsam guadn Bayern ;-) hoff dein ärger legt sich bald und vllt findest du ja mal den ein oder anderen wobbler am wasser. viel erfolg auch bei der suche nach dem kajakfahrer


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Hähähä. Stumpf!:q:q

Aber ganz ehrlich, vielleicht hat der Typ überhaupt nicht gecheckt, daß du vor dem Drill am Schleppen warst und dir den 50m entfernt treibenden Wobbler überhaupt nicht zugeordnet und sich bloß gedacht, ei, was treibt denn da schönes, ein abgerissener Wobbler an dem noch 'n Stücke Schnur baumelt.

Falls nicht: Enthaaren, Häuten und Verklappen!


----------



## CarpCrakc (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Hat der "nette" Herr den Wobbler dann abgeschnitten oder wie ??


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



gründler schrieb:


> #6
> 
> 
> Aber nicht das du heute abend kommst und uns erzählst wie nen Taucher dein Slow Sinking schnappte
> ...



Denk aber dran, dass dir die Gewässerordnung und die AFiG auferlegen, deinen Fang sinnvoll zu verwerten. Also unverzüglich das Maß feststellen und dann abschlagen, kehlen... u.s.w.u.s.f.!


----------



## Micha85 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Ich würde -vorausgesetzt es gibt sie- mal an die entsprechenden Vereine herantreten und den jeweiligen Ansprechpartnern das Kajak beschreiben bzw. nachfragen ob man sich den Bootsbestand mal Ansehen dürfte. Quasi ne Gegenüberstellung zur Identifizierung des Kajaks. Für gewöhnlich kann man, wenn man das Boot gefunden hat, zumindest den Kreis der letzten Benutzer doch sehr stark eingrenzen. (Privatboot oder Listenführung über Vereinsboote)
Auf Gewässern die der Binnenschifffahrtsstrassenordnung (ich liebe dieses Wort, sag das 3X schnell hintereinander) unterliegen ist das Boot sogar mit Vereins- bzw. Eigentümernamen zu kennzeichnen. Wenn du eins davon hast ist das schonmal die halbe Miete.


----------



## hulkhomer (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Wieso hast du nicht sofort die Polizei gerufen? Natürlich stehen die auch nicht "Gewehr bei Fuß", aber vielleicht hättest du Glück gehabt. Aber wahrscheinlich wäre ich da auch im ersten Moment auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt worden. 

Ansonsten ist die Geschichte zwar superdreist, aber schon auch witzig.


----------



## Duke Nukem (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Rohr 1 und 2 bewässern, Feuerleitlösung eingeben, Klappen öffnen,………#6


   ...aber zumindest ne Seenotrakete hätte ich dem hinterher gejagt.


  Andreas


----------



## Moerser83 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Krasse Story, aber ich denke er wird da öfters rumpaddeln.
Also weißt du was du machen mußt.


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Andal schrieb:


> Denk aber dran, dass dir die Gewässerordnung und die AFiG auferlegen, deinen Fang sinnvoll zu verwerten. Also unverzüglich das Maß feststellen und dann abschlagen, kehlen... u.s.w.u.s.f.!


 

Andal du weißt doch die sinnvolle Verwertung kann auch das füttern der Schweine Hühner.... sein.

Kompost geht auch noch durch,weil dat ja juten dünger für de Kartoffels givt.

Nur kehlen ist bei Warmblütern in De. verboten,ausser man hat die Sondergenehmigung die es in De.für gewisse Glaubige gibt.

Brauchen wa auch nicht kehlen,ich hab nen Bolzenschußgerät hier liegen. 


Aber ansonsten finden wa schon ne Verwertung.


|wavey:


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

wenn du vorher betäubst kannst du auch kehlen|wavey:

antonio


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn du vorher betäubst kannst du auch kehlen|wavey:
> 
> antonio


 
Ach shit stimmt ja,dat ist ja Schächten gewesen mit der Sonderg...usw.

Sorry bin gerade bißchen ausser reihe.


|wavey:


----------



## Wurschtsepp (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Soooo, gab keinen Taucher oder Schnorchler nur nen kleinen Entenschnabel ^^ 
aber lasst eurer Fantasie freien lauf


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Der hier war ausgesprochen kaltblütig. Den kann man bedenkenlos kehlen!


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Soooo, gab keinen Taucher oder Schnorchler nur nen kleinen Entenschnabel ^^
> aber lasst eurer Fantasie freien lauf


 

Ach schadeeeeeeeee kein Taucher kein Schnorchler.....


Na der kommt noch irgendwann:q


|wavey:


----------



## Fin (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Lustige Story! Wie dreist der Typ war  unglaublich!

Ich als Kanufahrer muss dazu mal was loswerden @Bulettenbär, @gründler, laut TE war es ein "Kajakfahrer", Kanufahrer würden so etwas niemals tun!


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Andal schrieb:


> Der hier war ausgesprochen kaltblütig. Den kann man bedenkenlos kehlen!


 

Ok ok...


Aber von wegen Verwertung

Wie sieht es mit C&R aus,weil ich die art...erhalten will und die zu groß für mich sind.

Und noch ne frage darf ich die Hältern,mein Setzi hat 5 x 0,50m.


:vik:


|wavey:


----------



## Wurschtsepp (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



gründler schrieb:


> Ok ok...
> 
> 
> Aber von wegen Verwertung
> ...



Bei ner Seebestatung is der Sarg auch keine 5m lang ^^  
das geht völlig in Ordnung das mit der Hälterung.


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Fin schrieb:


> Lustige Story! Wie dreist der Typ war  unglaublich!
> 
> Ich als Kanufahrer muss dazu mal was loswerden @Bulettenbär, @gründler, laut TE war es ein "Kajakfahrer", Kanufahrer würden so etwas niemals tun!


 

Ach,das sind 2 verschiedene arten???

Wieder was gelernt.

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Bei ner Seebestatung is der Sarg auch keine 5m lang ^^
> das geht völlig in Ordnung das mit der Hälterung.


 
Nix da von wegen untergehn lassen,ich will die ja wenn lebend umsetzen in meine Privatteiche.

Dachte so an ca 4-6 Stk,die sollten doch im Setzi.platz haben,ich hältere die auch höchstens 5 Std.damit der Streß nicht so lange anhält.

|wavey:


----------



## Wurschtsepp (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Achso, aber pass uff das die dir ausm Teich nich rausspringen... 
1tens Elektrozaun drum rum.
2tens Netz drüber, dann sind sie auch vor Kormoran und co. geschützt....


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Kormorane landen nur......restgedanken entnehme mein Profilbild ^^

Zaun drum rum???
Gehen auch Hunde,weil dann brauch ich nicht soviel Geld investieren die laufen da schon jetzt rum.

Und wenn du wieder mal einen beim beißen beobachtest und ihn kriegst,oder sogar mehrere,kann ich vorbei kommen und die abhohlen.1000liter Fischtransportkübel ist vorhanden.

Wenn ich dann auch noch 2-3 kriege gibt es wenigstens keine Inzucht und Verbuttung.


|wavey:


----------



## 67Cxrphxntxr81 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht einfach angeschlagen?



Ging mir auch grad durch den kopf


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Dauert ja nicht so lange das aushängen. Und muss man in der Situation auch erstmal checken, das der einem was böses will und grad den Köder abmontiert.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Schön, dass ihr hier noch fleissig diskutiert und rumblödelt. So konnte ich unbemerkt bei eblöd 'ne Grandma unglaublich günstig abschießen... |rolleyes


----------



## Ohrendieter (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

da würd ich mir nen spass draus machen um den lümmel zu kriegen,
geduld zahlt sich manchmal tatsächlich aus.
das "guten tag" würd er so schnell nich vergessen sollte das
schicksal gnädig sein.


----------



## Micha85 (24. Oktober 2012)

Fin schrieb:


> ...war es ein "Kajakfahrer", Kanufahrer würden so etwas niemals tun!



Männeken!!!

Bedenke das so ein Doppelpaddel links und Rechts in einer Bewegung schafft. Im Wasser genauso wie 'an die Ohren'.


----------



## Mendez (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Der hatte echt Eier aus Stahl. So was hört man selten. Ich wäre sicherlich so perplex, dass ich erst mal gar nichts machen würde. Schätze mal.  
Ich werde jetzt sicherlich besser auf die Kajakjunkies achten. Davon haben wir genug auf dem Wasser.

Ich kann nur sagen tut mir echt leid für dich. Aber wie jemand schon sagte "im Leben trifft man sich zweimal".

Servus


----------



## Colophonius (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> da würd ich mir nen spass draus machen um den lümmel zu kriegen,
> geduld zahlt sich manchmal tatsächlich aus.
> das "guten tag" würd er so schnell nich vergessen sollte das
> schicksal gnädig sein.



An seiner Stelle würde ich dann aber auch grinsend in der Gerichtsverhandlung sitzen und mich über mein dickes Schmerzensgeld etc. freuen. 

Natürlich ist hier ein Teil der Vorschläge nicht ernst gemeint und ziemlich lustig, aber manchmal muss man echt den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Oder der "Täter" ist nen Kampfsportler und nimmt dir zuerst deinen Wobbler und danach ein paar von deinen Zähnen. 

Kenne genug Magerfrettchen und Fettsäcke, denen man es nicht ansieht, dass die agil sind und auch mal ordentlich ausweichen und dann zulangen können.|bigeyes |rolleyes


----------



## Wurschtsepp (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr hier noch fleissig diskutiert und rumblödelt. So konnte ich unbemerkt bei eblöd 'ne Grandma unglaublich günstig abschießen... |rolleyes



Keine Chance da gugg ich auch schon die ganze zeit Kati


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Würde das auf jeden Fall zur Anzeige bringen!

Kostet nix - vermutlich bringt es auch erstmal nix - aber - wenn der mal erkannt oder erwischt wird, dann ist sowas schonmal aktenkundig!

Diebstahl liegt zweifelsohne vor.

WAS künftig helfen könnte, wäre eine Kamera mit einem guten Zoom, damit man wenigstens die Person mal ablichtet, wenn man selber zu langsam für eine Verfolgung ist!

Von "Falle" stellen & anschlagen, wenn er den Köder greift rate ich ab, weil Du mit etwas Pech dabei am Ende in unserem tollen Land auch noch Ärger bekommen könntest!

Aber - Deinen Ärger verstehe ich gut & ich hätte in solch´ einem Fall wohl auch als Jurist einen gewissen Drang, Selbstjustiz zu üben - die aber am Ende nur bedingt Genugtuung & mit etwas Pech noch ´ne Menge Ärger einbringt!

Ernie


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

ich verstehe deinen Ärger!
Jedoch hätte ich gerne dein Gesicht gesehen als das Petri Heil gekommen ist.  :q:q:q
Ich wäre geplatzt wenn mir das passiert wäre.


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> WAS künftig helfen könnte, wäre eine Kamera mit einem guten Zoom, damit man wenigstens die Person mal ablichtet, ...



Wie sieht es da denn mit der rechtlichen Seite aus? Zunächst mal darf ich ja niemanden gegen sein Einverständnis fotografieren und das Bild veröffenltichen - ist sowas dann überhaupt als Beweis zulässig / geeignet?!

Grüße JK


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Würde das auf jeden Fall zur Anzeige bringen!
> 
> Diebstahl liegt zweifelsohne vor.



Ob da zweifelsohne Diebstahl vorliegt, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln! Ich zitiere mich ungern selbst, aber unten angeführte Möglichkeit scheint hier niemand in Betracht zu ziehen-ein Kajakfahrer sieht einen Spinnfischer im Drill, 50m weiter treibt ein Wobbler im Wasser an dem noch Schnur hängt, woher soll er wissen, daß es sich dabei um einen grade auftreibenden, noch montierten Schleppwobbler handelt? 



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, vielleicht hat der Typ überhaupt nicht gecheckt, daß du vor dem Drill am Schleppen warst und dir den 50m entfernt treibenden Wobbler überhaupt nicht zugeordnet und sich bloß gedacht, ei, was treibt denn da schönes, ein abgerissener Wobbler an dem noch 'n Stücke Schnur baumelt.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



jkc schrieb:


> Wie sieht es da denn mit der rechtlichen Seite aus? Zunächst mal darf ich ja niemanden gegen sein Einverständnis fotografieren und das Bild veröffenltichen - ist sowas dann überhaupt als Beweis zulässig / geeignet?!
> 
> Grüße JK



Natürlich darfst du ihn fotografieren. Das Bild musste ja nicht in der Fußgängerzone aufhängen, sondern nur der Polizei geben.


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ob da zweifelsohne Diebstahl vorliegt, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln! Ich zitiere mich ungern selbst, aber unten angeführte Möglichkeit scheint hier niemand in Betracht zu ziehen-ein Kajakfahrer sieht einen Spinnfischer im Drill, 50m weiter treibt ein Wobbler im Wasser an dem noch Schnur hängt, woher soll er wissen, daß es sich dabei um einen grade auftreibenden, noch montierten Schleppwobbler handelt?



Dann bezweifel Du mal - aber - nach der Schilderung des TE zweifle ich nicht ernsthaft daran, dass der Kajakfahrer den Wobbler dem TE auch zugerechnet hat!

...natürlich könnte der Beschuldigte alle Mögliche erzählen, wenn er denn mal wirklich zur Sache vernommen werden würde - aber in diesem Fall sehe ich den Vorsatz, der nötig ist, als gegeben an.

...und ich gehe davon aus, dass der TE im Normalfall auf eine Distanz von ca. 50 m auch nochmal verbal klarstellen konnte, dass es sich um sein Eigentum handelte - auch wenn er perplex gewesen sein mag!

Aber - wir waren alle nicht dabei und auf hoher See & vor Gericht sind wir alle in Gottes Hand!



Ernie


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Dann guck mal beim http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3739463#post3739463 -Thread rein.

Völlig logische Erklärung von Kretzer82, der hat nämlich auch etwas gefunden :



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> zwar nicht beim Angeln aber beim Paddeln hab ich vor kurzem nen schönen großen Wobbler gefunden. Der trieb mitten auf dem See rum. Da hing zwar noch Schnur dran, aber die habe ich einfach ausgehakt.
> 
> Ein Ruderer hatte ihn wohl auch schcon gesehen, aber ich war schneller :q .. mann hatt der sich geärgert


 
Dann weiß man auch, warum er auf "ey, das is meiner, du xxxxx" nicht reagiert hat.


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Dann guck mal beim http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3739463#post3739463 -Thread rein.
> 
> Völlig logische Erklärung von Kretzer82, der hat nämlich auch etwas gefunden :
> 
> ...



Das hast du falsch verstanden. Das war ein Joke von Kretzer83, der kann wohl diesen Thread 

Grüße


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



jkc schrieb:


> Wie sieht es da denn mit der rechtlichen Seite aus? Zunächst mal darf ich ja niemanden gegen sein Einverständnis fotografieren und das Bild veröffenltichen - ist sowas dann überhaupt als Beweis zulässig / geeignet?!
> 
> Grüße JK



Wenn Du jemand "auf frischer Tat" zur Beweissicherung ablichtest, um die Photos der Polizei als mögliches Beweismittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, dann ist das unbedenklich im Hinblick auf "das Recht am eigenen Bild" bzw. dem Kunsturhebergesetz etc.!

Ein gewisser Verdachtsgrad für eine Straftat reicht da schon aus, an den keine zu hohen Anforderungen geknüpft werden, da ein "Ablichten" ein wesentlich geringerer Eingriff ist, als z.B. das vielfach angeführte "Jedermanns-Festnahmerecht" nach § 127 StPO, wofür man den Täter aber erstmal auf frischer Tat in die Finger bekommen müsste....

Ansonsten würden Regeln über Rechtfertigungs- und ggf. Entschuldigungsgründe und Irrtümer auch für den Photographierenden greifen können, wenn z.B. nur eine "Anscheinsgefahr" oder ein unrichtiger "Gefahrenverdacht" oder eine Putativgefahr etc. vorlagen, was sich meist erst rückblickend herausstellt!

Ernie


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch verstanden. Das war ein Joke von Kretzer83, der kann wohl diesen Thread
> 
> Grüße


 
Nö, hab ich nicht. Aber danke.

Aber das wäre ne nachvollziehbare Erklärung, warum es nicht zwangsläufig vorsätzlicher Diestahl sein muss...


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Nö, hab ich nicht. Aber danke.
> 
> Aber das wäre ne nachvollziehbare Erklärung, warum es nicht zwangsläufig vorsätzlicher Diestahl sein muss...



Wenn der bloße Einwand "ich dachte, die Sache sei herrenlos" ausreichen würde, dann würden vermutlich nur noch 50 % der Diebstähle bestraft werden können........wir nennen sowas dann "Schutzbehauptung" - lächeln müde und verknacken!

....trotzdem sind lustige Gewahrsamfragen in diesem Fall drin und auch der Vorsatz (bedingter würde reichen!) ist nicht OHNE - könnte man eine feine Vermögensdeliktsklausur draus basteln!........ich leite den Fall mal weiter - der hat auf jeden Fall seine Reize!...

Zudem bliebe es je nach Wert dann möglicherweise bei einer "Fund-Unterschlagung", wenn der teure Wobbler nicht im Fundbüro abgegeben wird!



Je nach Wert kann die Sache aber in der Praxis bis zu einem gewissen Gegenstandswert auch durchaus wg. Geringfügigkeit eingestellt werden - oder zum Antragsdelikt mutieren, wobei dann *ohne* ausdrücklichen Strafantrag ohnehin *nix* passiert (-->§ 248a StGB).

))

Ernie


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wenn der bloße Einwand "ich dachte, die Sache sei herrenlos" ausreichen würde, dann würden vermutlich nur noch 50 % der Diebstähle bestraft werden können........wir nennen sowas dann "Schutzbehauptung" - lächeln müde und verknacken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wer sagt dir denn, dass der Wobbler nicht schon längst im Fundbüro hängt???

Immer erst das Schlechteste im Menschen annehmen...#d

Neenee, der wollte nur helfen.



PS: Ist natürlich Unfug. Der hat den geklaut mit Chuzpe und gut. 
Aaaber sooo eindeutig, wie du geschrieben hast ist es eben doch nicht zwangsläufig.|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

ich möcht ja nix sagen aber klingt mir irgendwie spanisch 

schau dir mal das posting nr.302 in dem thread an http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130542&page=31

klingt mehr als komisch das ganze!!!

ich kanns ja schonmal reinzitieren.



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> zwar nicht beim Angeln aber beim Paddeln hab ich vor kurzem nen schönen großen Wobbler gefunden. Der trieb mitten auf dem See rum. Da hing zwar noch Schnur dran, aber die habe ich einfach ausgehakt.
> 
> Ein Ruderer hatte ihn wohl auch schcon gesehen, aber ich war schneller :q .. mann hatt der sich geärgert


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir denn, dass der Wobbler nicht schon längst im Fundbüro hängt???
> 
> Immer erst das Schlechteste im Menschen annehmen...#d
> 
> ...



Deswegen macht die Juristerei ja so einen Spaß - in der Regel lügen *alle* bis hinten gegen und man kann einfach alles auch immer ganz ganz anders sehen & darstellen....bis zu einem gewissen Grad zumindest! (-->Schutzbehauptung!)

Gerade als Beschuldigter im Strafverfahren kann man schweigen - lügen usw. um seinen Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen & die Geschichten, die dann oft dabei rauskommen, wenn kreative Ganoven sich verteidigen, die sind einfach heiter & quasi das Leben PUR!



...oft besser als RTL II !!!

Ernie


----------



## Wurschtsepp (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und ich gehe davon aus, dass der TE im Normalfall auf eine Distanz von ca. 50 m auch nochmal verbal klarstellen konnte, dass es sich um sein Eigentum handelte - auch wenn er perplex gewesen sein mag!



Darauf kannst du Giftnehmen das ich ihm das VERBAL mitgeteilt habe.... Daraufhin is er nur schneller gerudert 
Besser für ihn!!


----------



## Colophonius (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

@Franky:
Humor ist schon was für sich 

@Ernie: Wunderbar, Strafrechts III Vorlesungen werden ausgiebig im AB wiederholt


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Darauf kannst du Giftnehmen das ich ihm das VERBAL mitgeteilt habe.... Daraufhin is er nur schneller gerudert
> Besser für ihn!!



...ich kann es mir lebhaft vorstellen....lol.....


@ Colophonius --> StGB & StPO hat mir halt´ immer am meisten Spaß gemacht!....))...und der Fall ist echt richtig witzig und wäre praktisch wirklich ein Highlight für jeden Strafrechtler!



E.


----------



## Colophonius (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @ Colophonius --> StGB & StPO hat mir halt´ immer am meisten Spaß gemacht!....))...und der Fall ist echt richtig witzig und wäre praktisch wirklich ein Highlight für jeden Strafrechtler!
> 
> 
> 
> E.




StGB und Grundrechte sind auch das beste  Ganz objektiv #6
Vielleicht kommt ja so ein Fall in der Klausur :q Ich würde aber auch eher auf Diebstahl tippen, wenn die Schilderung des TE den Sachverhalt darstellt.


----------



## Franky D (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

@ colophonius das hat dann nix mehr mit humor für sich zu tuen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber - wir waren alle nicht dabei und auf hoher See & vor Gericht sind wir alle in Gottes Hand!
> 
> 
> Ernie



Eben, da sind immer zwei Varianten einer Geschichte, von daher wäre ich nach nur einer Version mit Aussagen wie: "...zweifelsohne Diebstahl" äußerst vorsichtig, was jetzt nicht heißen soll, daß ich dem TE seine Geschichte nicht abnehme, wie ich schon schrieb, stumpf, ich hab als Außenstehender schon bissken geschmunzelt.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Franky D schrieb:


> @ colophonius das hat dann nix mehr mit humor für sich zu tuen...



Hätte man aber drauf kommen können, wegen all der Smileys, meinem Post vorher und noch ein-zwei anderer Hinweise.

Ich fands sauwitzig!!:m


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eben, da sind immer zwei Varianten einer Geschichte, von daher wäre ich nach nur einer Version mit Aussagen wie: "...zweifelsohne Diebstahl" äußerst vorsichtig, was jetzt nicht heißen soll, daß ich dem TE seine Geschichte nicht abnehme, wie ich schon schrieb, stumpf, ich hab als Außenstehender schon bissken geschmunzelt.



Nach der uns vorliegenden Schilderung ist der Fall unstreitig & ein Diebstahl liegt vor - ob diese Schilderung nun auch der Wahrheit entspricht, DASS ist ein anderes Paar Schuhe!

...aber - daran hege ich zumindest bisher keine Zweifel - und lege deswegen den hier genannten Sachverhalt erstmal so als gegeben zu Grunde!

Ernie


----------



## andyblub (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Würde das auf jeden Fall zur Anzeige bringen!
> 
> Kostet nix - vermutlich bringt es auch erstmal nix - aber - wenn der mal erkannt oder erwischt wird, dann ist sowas schonmal aktenkundig!



Es kostet sehr wohl was.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Nach der uns vorliegenden Schilderung ist der Fall unstreitig & ein Diebstahl liegt vor



Ganz genau das ist es eben nicht, zumindest nicht nach der Schilderung, die "mir" vorliegt, kann aber durchaus sein, daß du da 'ne andere Schilderung liest ;-)


----------



## Micha85 (26. Oktober 2012)

andyblub schrieb:


> Es kostet sehr wohl was.



Erklär das... Ich geh zum nàchsten Revier und sag 'Sheriff mach Anzeige.' 

Wie machst du das?


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



andyblub schrieb:


> Es kostet sehr wohl was.



Welche Kosten enstehen denn, wenn man auf einer Polizeidienststelle eine Anzeige erstattet, abgesehen von den eigenen Wegekosten?


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Andal schrieb:


> Welche Kosten enstehen denn, wenn man auf einer Polizeidienststelle eine Anzeige erstattet, abgesehen von den eigenen Wegekosten?



Persönlich bleibs dabei, dem Steuerzahler an sich enstehen wohl schon Kosten, die Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft arbeitet ja nicht für umsonst.

Dennoch würde ich zur Polizei gehen, siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3738234&postcount=15


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



andyblub schrieb:


> Es kostet sehr wohl was.



Es ist für den Anzeigenerstatter völlig kostenlos.

Na, besser?



Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ganz genau das ist es eben nicht, zumindest nicht nach der Schilderung, die "mir" vorliegt, kann aber durchaus sein, daß du da 'ne andere Schilderung liest ;-)



Also - ich weiß nicht, was Du da rausliest, aber ich fasse den vom TE mittlerweile geschilderten Sachverhalt nochmal im wesentlichen für Dich zusammen:

Wobbler hängt an der Schnur des Te an der 2. Rute (=Geahrsam liegt somit vor) - TE drillt an der anderen Rute.

Kajakfahrer kommt & in ca. 50 m Entfernung clipt er den Wobbler von der Schnur ab (=Gewahrsambruch) - wird vom TE lautstark darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich bei dem Wobbler um das Eigentum des TE handelt.

Kajakfahrer flüchtet. (= Sicherung des eigenen Gewahrsams, Aneignung & dauerhafte Enteignung des Berechtigten)

Wo bitte siehst Du da noch Interpretationsspielraum, um ernsthaft etwas anderes als einen dreisten Diebstahl anzunehmen?(....jaja...der Kajakfahrer war bestimmt taub....lol....)

Bitte erklär´s mir und allen anderen doch mal ausführlich!?!????!!!!

...oder möchtest Du einfach nur gerne mal widersprechen?

LG,

Ernie


----------



## olafjans (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Haha was fürn Typ.
Also manche Leute brauchen einfach echt was auf die Mütze und der hat ja förmlich drum gebettelt.
Echt schade, dass Du nicht angehauen hast, aber bei unserem Rechtsstaat wärst Du dann der gearschte gewesen:
Sie haben doch gesehen, dass der Mann den Wobbler schon in der Hand hatte und stehlen wollte, das gibt Ihnen noch lange nicht das Recht, eine gefährliche Körperverletzung zu begehen...jaja so ist das in der BRD :O


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - ich weiß nicht, was Du da rausliest, aber ich fasse den vom TE mittlerweile geschilderten Sachverhalt nochmal im wesentlichen für Dich zusammen:
> 
> _Spar dir die Puste, daß Wesentliche habe ich schon beim ersten Mal gelesen, ob du es glaubst oder nicht ;-)_
> 
> ...



Als mal mehr, mal weniger fakultativ mit der Juristerei Beschäftigter muß ich hier einfach mal widersprechen, weil der Vorfall in der geschilderten Art weder, wie von dir hier behauptet, "unstreitig" ist, noch hier "zweifelsohne Diebstahl" vorliegt, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick so scheinen mag.
Nicht falsch verstehen, Ernie, aber ein mit dem Fall befasster Anwalt, so er seiner Profession nicht nur als "Hobby-Jurist" nachgeht, haut dir die Nummer mit "zweifelohne Diebstahl" um die Ohren.
Gruß


----------



## Bookwood73 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Ich tippe mal drauf das der Typ nicht erkannt hat, das  der Wobbler zur zweiten Rute gehört. Er dachte entweder: man da hat sich wieder so ein armer Fisch in einer abgerissenen Schnur verfangen oder er dachte sich dem Typen zeig ichs, der steht da mit seiner Angel und ich fange die Fische hier einfach mit der Hand......

Ok oder er war einfach nur ein mieser, kleine Drecksack...

Ich entwickle gerade ein App, "my Wobbler" mit der man verlorene Köder wieder finden kann, man könnte sie auch mit einer kleinen Ladung Sprengstoff ausstatten, die dann wahlweise vom Handy oder heimischen PC gezündet werden kann. Naaa jemand Interesse?


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Als mal mehr, mal weniger fakultativ mit der Juristerei Beschäftigter muß ich hier einfach mal widersprechen, weil der Vorfall in der geschilderten Art weder, wie von dir hier behauptet, "unstreitig" ist, noch hier "zweifelsohne Diebstahl" vorliegt, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick so scheinen mag.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, Ernie, aber ein mit dem Fall befasster Anwalt, so er seiner Profession nicht nur als "Hobby-Jurist" nachgeht, haut dir die Nummer mit "zweifelohne Diebstahl" um die Ohren.
> Gruß



Ich weiß schon, warum ich dem TE noch ergänzend danach gefragt hatte, ob er verbal auf die Eigentumsverhältnisse hinwies...

Öhm - auch wenn Juristen manchmal im Studium mit konstruierten & frei erfunden & unrealistischen Sachverhalten bombardiert werden, so lernt man spätestens im Refendariat, dass es sowas wie eine REALITÄT auch noch gibt.

Ich habe selbst Anklagen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft geschrieben & auch selbst Leute angeklagt - klar gibt´s immer mal wieder andere "wundersame" Erklärungen für sowas - aber - sorry - dreh´ und wende es wie Du magst, dass hier war ein Diebstahl - Basta!

Vielleicht gehe ich als Kajakhassender Angler mit einer gewissen "Bestrafungstendenz" an den Fall ran - das tut aber ein Staatsanwalt bei einem solchen Sachverhalt auch erstmal!



Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Bookwood73 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal drauf das der Typ nicht erkannt hat, das  der Wobbler zur zweiten Rute gehört. Er dachte entweder: man da hat sich wieder so ein armer Fisch in einer abgerissenen Schnur verfangen oder er dachte sich dem Typen zeig ichs, der steht da mit seiner Angel und ich fange die Fische hier einfach mit der Hand......
> 
> Ok oder er war einfach nur ein mieser, kleine Drecksack...
> 
> Ich entwickle gerade ein App, "my Wobbler" mit der man verlorene Köder wieder finden kann, man könnte sie auch mit einer kleinen Ladung Sprengstoff ausstatten, die dann wahlweise vom Handy oder heimischen PC gezündet werden kann. Naaa jemand Interesse?



...dann würde ein halbwegs mitdenkender Naturfreund aber auch in aller Regel die Schnur aufwickeln und mitnehmen...oder!?!


----------



## Colophonius (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



olafjans schrieb:


> Rechtsstaat wärst Du dann der gearschte gewesen:
> Sie haben doch gesehen, dass der Mann den Wobbler schon in der Hand hatte und stehlen wollte, das gibt Ihnen noch lange nicht das Recht, eine gefährliche Körperverletzung zu begehen...jaja so ist das in der BRD :O



Doch, schau dir mal § 32 StGB und dessen Vorraussetzungen an, ich würde trotzdem aus menschlichen Gründen davon abraten  

Es lag ein Angriff auf das Eigentum des TE durch den (menschlichen) Täter vor, das ganze war, als der Wobbler noch an der Schnur hing, gegenwärtig und ich denke auch, dass das ganze rechtswidrig war. Durch den Anschlag hätte er auch eine geeingete Maßnahme getroffen, sein Eigentum zu sichern, es gab auch kein gleich effektives, milderes Mittel und da der Wobbler ziemlich teuer war, gab es auch kein krasses Missverhältnis zwischen dem verletzten Täter und dem geschützten Rechtsgut.
Wir unterstellen dabei einfach mal, dass der TE auch in Verteidigungsabsicht gehandelt hätte und der Sachverhalt genau so, wie geschildert ist.

Ergo: theoretisch darfst du dann schon anschlagen....


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wobbler hängt an der Schnur des Te an der 2. Rute (=Geahrsam liegt somit vor) - TE drillt an der anderen Rute.
> 
> Kajakfahrer kommt & in ca. 50 m Entfernung clipt er den Wobbler von der Schnur ab (Gehört hier nicht noch der Begriff "in Aneignungsabsicht" hin)(=Gewahrsambruch) - wird vom TE lautstark darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich bei dem Wobbler um das Eigentum des TE handelt.
> 
> ...



Wenn das Dingen an der Wasseroberfläche "treibt"- könnts für einen unbedarften so aussehen, ob da nur ein Schnurrest noch dranhängt- abgetüdelt und eingesammelt- von nem Aggroangler "nette Angebote bekommen"- schnell verpieselt- 

Vor Gericht lassen sich aus solchen Stichpunkten wunderbar Geschichten und Zusammenhänge basteln- 

Die Fantasie von Anwälten und Schmutzpuckeln ist schier grenzenlos- das hat wenig mit widersprechen zu tun!


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Mir hat letzens auch jemand total dreist was geklaut: 
Ich stehe unten am wasser und bin am drillen. plötzlich hör ich am zelt was klimpern und als ich hoch kuke steht da einer und klaut mir mein boilierohr was vor meinem zelt aufm eimer lag


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wenn das Dingen an der Wasseroberfläche "treibt"- könnts für einen unbedarften so aussehen, ob da nur ein Schnurrest noch dranhängt- abgetüdelt und eingesammelt- von nem Aggroangler "nette Angebote bekommen"- schnell verpieselt-
> 
> Vor Gericht lassen sich aus solchen Stichpunkten wunderbar Geschichten und Zusammenhänge basteln-
> 
> Die Fantasie von Anwälten und Schmutzpuckeln ist schier grenzenlos- das hat wenig mit widersprechen zu tun!



Aneignungsabsicht ja - selbst wenn er ihn nicht für sich behalten wollte, geriert er sich wie ein Eigentümer - dauerhafte Enteignungsabsicht ist aber auch schon rechtlich relevant!

E.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Witziger Thread!

Ich hab auch über diese Unverfrorenheit lachen müssen...|supergri

Die juristischen Frgen sind ja auch sehr interressant, aber, eigentlich ist die Sache doch klar:

:mDer Täter ist ermittelt!
Kretzer83 hat quasi gestanden.
Daß er hinterher sagt, es war nur ein Scherz:
Ganz klar eine reine Schutzbehauptung!!!

Ob´s jetzt eine Fundunterschlagung war, oder ein Diebstahl sollte ein Gericht klären.
Es sei denn, Du tendierst doch mehr zur Selbstjustiz...

Also:
Feuer frei!
|smash:

Das soll ihm eine Lehre sein...

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Witziger Thread!
> 
> Ich hab auch über diese Unverfrorenheit lachen müssen...|supergri
> 
> ...



Hab bestimmt nix besseres zu zun, als auf dem Chiemsee rumzupaddeln und spitze Großmütter aufzulesen. 

Es war ein Joke und zwar ein Guter |supergri

Grüße von Bodensee,
Kretzer


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Jungäns es gibt Neuigkeiten!!!
Da ich den Fall bei der Polizei zur  Anzeige gebracht habe(Anzeige gegen Unbekannt), diese sich zwar den  Arsch abgelacht haben wie so ziemlich alle hier... aber nun gut...
Vor 3 Tagen war ich mal wieder ein paar Stunden vom Ufer aus beim Spinnfischen.
Dann seh ich an der Slipstelle wie so n Kerl sein oranges Kajak von seinem Slipwagen runterschiebt.... in ner grünen Jacke!!!!
Ich dacht ich seh nich richtig, und war schon kurz davor, dem Kerl eine auf die Laterne zuhauen und ihn zursau zumachen wo mein Köder ist....
2ter gedanke war.... Selbstjustiz is nich so gut am Ende bekommste noch ärger. Lass dir was einfallen.
(Er hat mich anscheinend nicht bemerkt)
Als er gut rausgepaddelt is, hab ich mir seinen Slipwagen geschnappt und hab ihn paar hundert meter weggeschoben und versteckt.
Bin zu meinem Auto gelaufen, und in die nähe der Slipstelle gefahren. 
Gewartet, gewartet.... gewartet... gute 2 Stunden später kommt der Kerl wieder mit seinem Kajak und macht n ziemlich blödes Gesicht  das hättet ihr sehn solln  als er merkt das sein Slipper weg is... 
Er sucht n bisschen rum.... dann bin ich ausgestiegen und an ihm vorbei gelaufen. Da hat er mich gleich angesprochen ob ich jemand mit nem Slipwagen gesehn hätte   Hab mich erst mal schön blöd  gestellt und von nichts gewusst. Hab aber dann gesagt das ich an seiner Stelle sofort die Polizei anrufen würde, wenn mir sowas passiert. Hat er auch getan  und als die grünen da waren, hab ich denen gesagt das der Slipper 300m weiter steht aber ich den Mann gern Anzeigen möchte wegen Diebstahl...  Der wusste garnicht was los ist. Naja letztendlich seht selbst:





Er hats sofort zugegeben das er sie mir entwendet hat.
Da ist sie wieder   
Und DAS wird noch richtig teuer für den Kerl!!!


Ende vom Lied --- Man sieht sich immer 2x im Leben!


----------



## kati48268 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Hammer! |bigeyes
So kriegt die -wirklich witzige- Story ein ebenfalls witziges Ende, welches letztendlich sogar mehr wert ist als die Grandma selbst.


----------



## gründler (10. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Alter ich glaub es nicht,ich schmeiß mich wech.

Echt genial,die Geschichte muss verfasst werden,mal sehen evtl.mach ich mich dran.


#h


----------



## daci7 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Na denn auch mal 'n dickes Petri von meiner Seite :m 
Einfach mal gut gelaufen!


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Ich bin einfach nur glücklich das ich meine Großmutter wieder habe  <3


----------



## kati48268 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Das Erlebnis erzählst du noch in 30 Jahren, wenn deine Grandma längst in einem abgesoffenen Baum hängengeblieben und vergammelt ist.
Und die Sau ist dir nicht davon gekommen.
_Die beiden Dinge_ sind der wirkliche Gewinn dabei.


----------



## gründler (10. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Aber mal was anderes,ich diskutiere das gerade in Skype mit Kollegen,da sagt der eine: Ist es nicht schon/auch Diebstahl das du ihm sein Trailer versteckt/entwendest hast???

Ernie kannst du mal evtl.aufklären???


Nicht das du noch Ärger hast. 


#h


----------



## Justy (10. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Hi,

ich würde mein Ruderboot mit Tropedos ausrüsten


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Also die Polizei hat mir keinen rüffel deswegen gegeben???
Das hab ich ja noch garnicht bedacht -.- 
Gut der Kerl hat die sache sofort gestanden als er bemerkt hat das ich der Besitzer des geklauten Wobblers war. Da is die Sache direkt untergegangen.


----------



## Andal (10. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Du hast den Slipwagen zwar etwas bei Seite gestellt, aber halt nicht in der Absicht, ihn dir anzueignen. Da kommt er im Gegenzug nicht durch, weil er dir die Absicht nicht nachweisen kann.

Aber die Omma käme bei mir in den Schrein der ganz besonderen Angelsachen und nie wieder ins Wasser!


----------



## fordfan1 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Ich schmeiss mich weg...

Und alle Achtung,dass du trotz der verständlichen Wut so reagiert,und ihm keine auf die Zwölf gezimmert hast.

Astrein.


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Was für ein Ende, ich hau mich weg!


----------



## Micha85 (11. November 2012)

Der passende Spruch dazu wäre 'Ahoi und so' gewesen.


----------



## dark (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Hab den Thread nun ganz durchgelesen. Schmeiss mich weg! |supergri


----------



## Colophonius (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes,ich diskutiere das gerade in Skype mit Kollegen,da sagt der eine: Ist es nicht schon/auch Diebstahl das du ihm sein Trailer versteckt/entwendest hast???
> 
> Ernie kannst du mal evtl.aufklären???
> 
> ...



Der TE handelte auf keinen Fall mit Aneignungsabsicht, also ist es kein Diebstahl. Das Verstecken würde ich auch nicht als Unterschlagung werten.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Moin moin,

Der Anfang der Geschichte war schon ungewöhnlich.  Aber das Ende toppt das locker!!
Also ich zieh den Hut , den Knaben auf diese Art und Weise zur Strecke zu kriegen hat was! ICH wäre garantiert nicht auf diese Idee gekommen.
Mein Glückwunsch zu diesem "Ende"..


Ps. Wenn ich jetzt Dreistigkeit definieren müßte ........ ich da spontan ne Idee.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Naja ich schon erst ma überlegen müssen was ich mach  
wiegesagt eine Zimmern bringt nur Probleme, dann bekommste selber ne Anzeige. Lass den blöd fallen.... und dann darfst du noch paar Jahre für den Zahlen weil er beim Arzt sagt er hat seit dem immer Kopfweh...
Hatte ja 2 Stunden zeit bis der Depp wiederkam


----------



## Dakarangus (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Der Anfang der Geschichte war schon ungewöhnlich.  Aber das Ende toppt das locker!!
> Also ich zieh den Hut , den Knaben auf diese Art und Weise zur Strecke zu kriegen hat was! ICH wäre garantiert nicht auf diese Idee gekommen.



Ja, hast du sehr gut gemacht!
das mit dem verstecken ist egal, der typ hat gefragt o der trailer ist, du hast gesagt wo, wie er da hingekommen ist musst du ja nicht sagen, da weißt du nix von.
wenn es da zu ner verhandlung kommt kannst du dich prima rausreden, raus-schweigen oder einfach blöd stellen.
wie du schon sagst, wenn der depp behauptet das er kopfschmerzen hat bekommt ervon dir ja auch jede menge geld, diese taktik kannst du dir ja auch zu nutze machen und einfach irgend nen schrott erzählen.
notfalls einfach bei anwalt beraten lassen was du in der eventuellen "vernehmung" genau sagst.

aber du musst dir sicher keine sorgen machen, das wird wenn eh zu 99% wegen geringfügigkeit fallen gelassen, das ist jedem statsanwalt zu blöd da zu ermitteln ob zuerst der wobbler oder der trailer weg war...


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Moin,

mich würde ja mal interessieren wie der Typ reagiert hat und was er dazu gesagt hat?War er selber Angler und wieso hatte er den Köder direkt auf Tasche?


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes,ich diskutiere das gerade in Skype mit Kollegen,da sagt der eine: Ist es nicht schon/auch Diebstahl das du ihm sein Trailer versteckt/entwendest hast???
> 
> Ernie kannst du mal evtl.aufklären???
> 
> ...



Schöner Fall - mit noch schönerem Ende!

Zum Trailer --> Diebstahl ist es nicht - dafür fehlt schon so einiges im Tatbestand - u.a. auch noch der Vorsatz gerichtet auf eine dauerhafte Enteignung.

Allenfalls eine Nötigung könnte man je nach konkreter Fallgestaltung wegen des versteckten Anhängers annehmen, wenn man das denn möchte - und auch die würde vermutlich an einigen "Fallstricken" scheitern und wäre u.U. sogar gerechtfertigt, wenn das Handeln denn der Personalienfeststellung durch die Polizei diente- zudem erscheint die "doppelte Rechtswidrigkeit" aus mehreren Erwägungen sehr fraglich, die bei der Nötigung gegeben sein müßte.

Das "Geständnis" über den versteckten Anhänger zu bekommen, das könnte je nach Fallgestaltung bedenklich sein - aber witzig isses allemal!...werten wir es mal wohlwollend als "kriminalistische List"....

Polizei direkt rufen wäre unverfänglicher gewesen - aber - den pot. wiedererkannten "Täter" so erstmal an der Flucht zu hindern war sowohl pfiffig, als auch heiter!

Bin gespannt, was aus der Diebstahlsanzeige wird - denn der Diebstahl war sowohl beendet als auch vollendet - ES SEI DENN, der evtl. bald gut beratene Kajakfahrer wartet mit einer guten Geschichte auf, warum und wieso er denn Wobbler mitnahm - glaubte, er sei "herrenlos" etc.!(was aber nach der Schilderung des TE eigentlich recht unwahrscheinlich und lebensfremd erscheint!).

Bin gespannt - aber - über den Fortgang des Ermittlungsverfahrens bekommt der TE als Anzeigenerstatter/Geschädigter eine schriftliche Mitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft - wir würden uns sicher alle darüber freuen, diesbezüglich weitere Infos zu bekommen!!!

Ich rechne mit einer Einstellung nach § 153 a / 153 StPO oder einem Strafbefehl für den Kajakfahrer!

Ob der nun ´ne Anzeige wegen Nötigung erstattet, wegen des versteckten Anhängers, dass bleibt abzuwarten - aber ein Diebstahl war es nicht, da der TE ja unmittelbar nach dem Eintreffen der Polizei den Aufenthaltsort des Anhängers mitgeteilt hat!

Ernie


----------



## Wurschtsepp (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Ernie wie lang wird das dauern mit dem Brief?
Also ich kann dazu sagen das der Kerl zugegeben hatte, das er mir den Wobbler entwendet hat in der absicht ihn zuverscheppern, sei aber noch nicht dazugekommen. 
Hat sich bei mir entschuldigt blablabla aber der kann mich mal der Arsch.


----------



## Franky D (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Ernie wie lang wird das dauern mit dem Brief?
> Also ich kann dazu sagen das der Kerl zugegeben hatte, das er mir den Wobbler entwendet hat in der absicht ihn zuverscheppern, sei aber noch nicht dazugekommen.
> Hat sich bei mir entschuldigt blablabla aber der kann mich mal der Arsch.


 

ich würde auch auf meiner anzeigen wegen diebstahl beharren

mal noch ne frage an die anderen hobbyjuristen könnte man dem kajakfahrer nicht sogar vorsatz unterstellen weil er zugegeben hatte ihn mit der absicht entwendet hatte um ihn weiter zu verkaufen?


----------



## Eckhaard (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

@TS: Sensationell! :m Geil.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Das Ding verkaufen zu wollen spricht klar für den Diebstahlsvorsatz - da er sich so zumindest den Sachwert mit Bereicherungsabsicht in sein Vermögen einverleiben wollte, auch ohne die Sache selbst zu behalten - er geriert sich wie ein Eigentümer & wenn er das auch vor der Polizei zugegeben hat, dann wird die Anzahl der möglichen Ausreden kleiner.

Die darin ebenfalls gegebene geplante Hehlerei dürfte als mitbestrafte Nachtat zum Diebstahl angesehen werden können.

Ob er allerdings meinte, dass der Wobbler nicht herrenlos war, als er ihn "gefunden"/entwendet hat - bzw. ob er den Wobbler dem TE zu diesem Zeitpunkt zuordnen konnte (der ihn ja laut ansprach & darauf hinwies!), dass wird wohl die entscheidende Frage sein.

Der Brief dürfte zwischen 3 - 12 Wochen dauern.

Da der TE nun keinen Schaden mehr hat, steigt die Chance auf eine Einstellung noch an - da aber die "Tat" Voll- und auch beendet war, dürfte das keine große Rolle für die Bestrafung/Strafzumessung spielen.

Ein (nicht ganz freiwiliiges) - aber vorhandenes Geständnis & die Rückgabe der Sache können das Ganze auch noch pos. aus Sicht des Täters beeinflussen.

Ernie


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Nur mal so als Hinweis an den TE, wie sowas laufen kann, wenn Du dem Kerl richtig eins reinwürgen willst.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird vielleicht das Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellen. Die Gerichte haben ohnehin genug zu tun und für einen Unbedarften sieht das ja auch erstmal aus wie eine Lappalie. Wenn das der Fall ist, wirst Du darüber informiert.
Und dann kannst DU ganz alleine in Dich gehen und entscheiden, ob es Dir die Sache wert ist, dass der Typ abgestraft wird. Gegen die Einstellung kannst Du als Betroffener Einspruch einlegen, einfach formlos mit Brief an die Staatsanwaltschaft, die dann ihre Einstellung gegenüber ihrer vorgesetzten Behörde begründen muss, was viel Arbeit ist, oder einfach das Verfahren wieder aufnimmt, drei Wochen in der Schublade liegen lässt und dann zwecks Bestrafung ans Amtsgericht weiterleitet. Das wird sich dann auf die Staatsanwaltschaftsseite stellen und 'nen Strafbefehl schreiben, ich schätze mal so lockere 40-50 Tagessätze. :m


----------



## Purist (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das Ding verkaufen zu wollen spricht klar für den Diebstahlsvorsatz - da er sich so zumindest den Sachwert mit Bereicherungsabsicht in sein Vermögen einverleiben wollte, auch ohne die Sache selbst zu behalten - er geriert sich wie ein Eigentümer & wenn er das auch vor der Polizei zugegeben hat, dann wird die Anzahl der möglichen Ausreden kleiner.



Wenn er so dumm war, es vor der Polizei (ich nehme an: zwei Zeugen) derart zuzugeben, kommt er aus der Sache gar nicht mehr wirklich raus. Alleine die Rückgabe des Wobblers bestätigt die Angelegenheit doch, das war indirekt ein Geständnis der Tat. Einen wirklich herrenlosen Wobbler muss und wird wohl keiner freiwillig an irgend jemanden zurückgeben. Weil sich das so abgespielt hat, wird es wohl auch auf Diebstahl hinauslaufen, völlig zurecht.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Hinweis an den TE, wie sowas laufen kann, wenn Du dem Kerl richtig eins reinwürgen willst.
> 
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird vielleicht das Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellen. Die Gerichte haben ohnehin genug zu tun und für einen Unbedarften sieht das ja auch erstmal aus wie eine Lappalie. Wenn das der Fall ist, wirst Du darüber informiert.
> Und dann kannst DU ganz alleine in Dich gehen und entscheiden, ob es Dir die Sache wert ist, dass der Typ abgestraft wird. Gegen die Einstellung kannst Du als Betroffener Einspruch einlegen, einfach formlos mit Brief an die Staatsanwaltschaft, die dann ihre Einstellung gegenüber ihrer vorgesetzten Behörde begründen muss, was viel Arbeit ist, oder einfach das Verfahren wieder aufnimmt, drei Wochen in der Schublade liegen lässt und dann zwecks Bestrafung ans Amtsgericht weiterleitet. Das wird sich dann auf die Staatsanwaltschaftsseite stellen und 'nen Strafbefehl schreiben, ich schätze mal so lockere 40-50 Tagessätze. :m



...wenn einem die Bestrafung wirklich am Herzen liegt, dann kann man sogar ein Klageerzwingungsverfahren betreiben, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht "mitspielt" und vorschnell von einer Bestrafung absehen möchte.

Ob man bei so einem Fall auch als Nebenkläger auftreten könnte, dass müsste ich erst nachlesen (jaja - Detailwissen geht mit der Zeit verloren) - bei anderen Delikten geht sowas aber auch, um das Verfahren als Geschädigter "mitzulenken".

Ernie


----------



## Andal (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Nun lasst diese schöne Geschichte mal einem motivierten, aber planlosen Zeitungsschreiberling finden.

Da wurde doch glatt einem jungen Mann, der sich lediglich sein karges Abendbrot fischen wollte, die Grandma, die Großmutter geraubt und das auch noch, um sie anschließend zu verkaufen.

Kidnapping und Menschenhandel im idyllischen Chiemgau - Der Skandal!


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Die Geschichte und deren Ausgang ist so super, dass ich an Stelle des TE die Story mal anonymisiert einer Angelzeitschrift zur Verfügung stellen würde!

...auch im AB-Magazin wäre diese heitere Story sicher ein Hingucker!

Ernie


----------



## Riesenangler (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Wieso denn auf Selbstjusitz verzichten? Mir hat ein guter Bekannter der bei der Kripo ist mal gesagt , Ich zitiere wörtlich: Den könnt ihr ruhig ordentlich in die fresse hauen. Ihr dürft ihn nur nicht gleich umnieten oder für Wochen ins Krankenhaus befördern. Auch sollten keine unbeteiligten Zeugen zugegen sein . Mir riet er ab weil ich mit meiner Grösse und Figur einfach zu leicht zu erkennen bin ( 2 Meter und 155 kilo gewicht ) , aber wenn ich dann loslegen dann wächst kein gras mehr. Er meinte nur wenn nicht alzu heftig war , dann hat die Kripo und der Staatsanwalt anderes zu tun als sich um so was zu kümmern.|supergri


----------



## Riesenangler (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wie dreist kann ein Mensch sein???*

Nur mal so wegen der verwertbarkeit. Gunter von Hagen (Körperwelten) sucht doch immer nach Körperspendern. Wird sein neues Prunkstück in der Ausstellung. Kajakfahrer mit Drillingspiercing. |muahah:


----------

